# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Lokale Dasmash

## Brari

Sipas nje mikut tim ekspert ne ceshtje dasmo-organizuese lokali me i mire jo vetem ne shqiperi por dhe ne ballkan per dasma eshte "kompleksi Golden" qe ndodhet ne fshatin Pjez pran Shijakut e bri Rruges qe shkon per Ndroq e Tiran.

Kush do te nderohet atje le te bej Dasmat.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ndonje foto o brari ke ? 
Ta shofim dhe ta studiojm pak si opsion ..

----------


## Brari

shko ne feisbok se me than se e kan faqen e tyre. 
po te siguroj se po e pe do mahnitesh. 
do te te gjej dhe foto.

----------


## drague

dhi e qelbur bishtin perpjete thonte plaku im .

tallin menderen me shqiptaret.

----------


## Brari

dragush hyne kot me po.rdh muhabetin. 
je gabim i dashur.
njerzit njiher martohen e duan ta bejne sa me te bukur dasmen e tyre e ky kompleksi eshte ideal.
pra thuaj moderatorit ta fshij postimin tend te pa vend. ka derdhur djers e mund arkitekti e ndertuesit e mirmbajtesit. nuk eshte mire tu a cvleresojme punen e lodhjen e parane.

Walk,  hyr ne FB e kerko GOLDEN KOMPLEKS dhe gjej aty foto te tyre e do me japesh te drejte.
Kompleksi ka dy godina kryesore mes te cilave shtrihet nje lulishte e bukur dhe nji parking i bollshem. Hoteli luksoz dhe godina  madheshtore ku i bejne dasmat. Arkitekti i Kompleksit qenka nje inginier italian i mirnjohur.

dragush..ka ec shqiperia.. 
nuku do me kush te bej dasma neper ato gjelltoret e qelbura te ish ntshuso ntlapeve.. apo menxa ndermarrjesh turpi i botes.

----------


## drague

> dragush hyne kot me po.rdh muhabetin. 
> je gabim i dashur.
> njerzit njiher martohen e duan ta bejne sa me te bukur dasmen e tyre e ky kompleksi eshte ideal.
> pra thuaj moderatorit ta fshij postimin tend te pa vend. ka derdhur djers e mund arkitekti e ndertuesit e mirmbajtesit. nuk eshte mire tu a cvleresojme punen e lodhjen e parane.
> 
> Walk,  hyr ne FB e kerko GOLDEN KOMPLEKS dhe gjej aty foto te tyre e do me japesh te drejte.
> Kompleksi ka dy godina kryesore mes te cilave shtrihet nje lulishte e bukur dhe nji parking i bollshem. Hoteli luksoz dhe godina  madheshtore ku i bejne dasmat. Arkitekti i Kompleksit qenka nje inginier italian i mirnjohur.
> 
> dragush..ka ec shqiperia.. 
> nuku do me kush te bej dasma neper ato gjelltoret e qelbura te ish ntshuso ntlapeve.. apo menxa ndermarrjesh turpi i botes.


dasme eshte dasem Brar.

e ben ke tymi apo ke vollga eshte njesoj.

nuk mund te besh dasem 20.000 euro kur te ardhurat i ke 10 mil leke ne vit

eshte nai miku jot ky i golden?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Brari e pash por sme terhoqi shume, shume gje e betonuar se di diku calonte nga fotot.
Nga ckam par deri me tani vetem nje vend me ka terhequr dhe besoj se ate do synoj ..

----------


## Brari

spaske par asgje.
ne ate faqe jan dhen dhe dhjetra foto te Golden-it e aty vetem per beton ska vend me fol prandaj shiko mire.

dragush..

nuk i kam miq ata por i vleresoj ata cunat qe kan bo goxha pun per guximin e mencurin qe kan treguar.

sipas mikut qe me ka treguar qe kur ala skishin  perfunduar punimet  u kan kercitur telefonat nga tirana e jan prenotuar qindra dasma.

dhe te gjith kan mbetur te befasuar me mbarvajtjen dhe bukurine e dasmave te tyre.


..

----------


## xhori

o brar  e paske len politiken keshtu, ke filluar  te merresh me tregeti, bravo  me ne fund e kuptove  dhe ti

----------


## WALCHIRIA

O Brari na sill ndonje link ti se me ato qe kishte aty asgje spash une ...

----------


## PINK

Sdi brari te sjell links ketu. lol. Sec eshte dhe nje si keshtjelle ne fshatrat e tirones se mbaj mend mire tani, ishte pretty pretty pretty nice. lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## R3nato

Lokal Dasmash qe eshte i papam  :ngerdheshje:  Park Ashik Ndodhet Km 20, rr. nacionale Tirane-Ndroq-Plepa, Tirana, Albania
Kush deshiron te bej edhe te pishinat jashte,,, eshte me te vertet 1 gje shume e bukur mua personalisht me ka pelqyer  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja Disa Foto   Holli i Eventeve (Pranevere - Vere 2012)

----------


## R3nato

Pishina jasht  :buzeqeshje:  Per Me Shume Vizitoni http://Parkashik.com

----------


## PINK

I njejti vend eshte ky ? Sa per pishinat per cfare po I do ne dasem?nuk eshte ndonje wow se ka pishine jashte. Sa per interior me pelqeu po na postoni foto me reale.

----------


## R3nato

pink thashe qe me shume foto jan te link qe ka faqa lokalit  :buzeqeshje:  http://Parkashik.com

ato me larte kan mbaruar dmth ! Pishina jasht ishte nje orientim me shume qe mund ta orgazioj dasmen edhe jasht ne ver  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

pinkush..

meqe ti te thek per foto hyr tek fb-ja..gjej golden kompleks .. e klikoja albumin e e sillna foto te salles se dasmave.. etj..

walk..

ajo foto qe te esht duk beton eshte nga sapo ndertimi se tani aty  para e rreth saj lulezojne palma pisha ullinj portokalle shelgje e shatervane..

keshtu me than miqt..

ka vetem nji problem ..ketu ne golden..
a ka dit bosh me prenotue..

kjo eshte puna..

eshte e vetmja salle ne ballkan pa kolona.. 

pra krejt nji hapsire..

guzhina italiane krejt..
banjot per burra e gra..super moderne.. me uj te ngroht e te ftoht e me letra e shampona..
tavani salles nje mrekulli plus nje aparatur loje ndricuse fantastike me figuracione mahnitse ne pershtatje me muziken..
parkingu gjigand qe ruhet..
shatervanet e mrekullushem ku dasmoret  bejne foto.. kujtime..
ajri i paster i fushave e kodrave eshte nje mrekulli me vehte..

eshte nje mrekulli me tha miku im.. qe merr vesh nga kto pune..

dhe cmimet shum te arsyeshme.. dhe sherbimi fantastik..

le pastaj brenda mobilimi e veshja e karrikeve ose e altarit ose tryezes ku rri cifti.. qe qendron me lart se tjeret.. e menyrat e vendosjes se bollshme te tavolinave gjigande fal hapsires qe te lejon..
un tha miku nuk e ndrroj me asnje vend kte kompleks..

i le prapa te gjithe tha..

..

pun te mbare atyre djemve guximtare te shijaksburgut..

.

----------


## Brari

tema ka nevoj dhe per kte kenge..

----------


## Enii

the best ...

----------


## prenceedi

Nuk e kuptoj pse i kushtojne kaq shume rendesi lokalit shqiptaret......ne lokal shkohet per te defryer e per te kercyer, dhe normal qe duhet nje ambjent i kendeshem ......me duket absurde te shpenzosh mijera euro per ta veshur me tyl e lule plastike kineze sic bejne rendom pjesa me e madhe ne shqiperi.

----------


## Labiiiii

> the best ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5io3BsGI0U


sa e ka spaten per nje nate ky hotel sheratoni

----------

